# Where can you find out where your site boundary officially is?



## kcb (30 Aug 2013)

Where can you find out where your site boundary officially is?


----------



## Floorplan (31 Aug 2013)

You can't really- what is on the ground is real- any map you have merely describes it. The property deeds may be of some use-but not always.
There are certain rules of thumb regarding land features (eg ditches, streams, walls). Some surveyors specialise in the area- if you have an issue contact one.

To get a definitive answer you need to agree with a neighbour or escalate to court.


----------



## Sandals (31 Aug 2013)

I know out site boundary in reality is not the same as on the planning permission map. we were changing the site into our name good few years later after building and needed a surveyor to mark map for folio. He got soo excited as he didnt realise field was families. He drew in measurements from the planning permission map.


----------



## itsallwrong (1 Sep 2013)

Ordnance Survey office.
It will show you what the survey thinks is the boundary lines.
Whether you and the person beside you agree is a totally different matter.
They will charge you for a print of the map.
http://shop.osi.ie/shop/


----------



## Floorplan (1 Sep 2013)

That is not definitive though...


----------



## ajapale (1 Sep 2013)

kcb said:


> Where can you find out where your site boundary officially is?



Do you own the site? What do the deeds say?

In any case work with your solicitor and surveyor and check the folios and maps associated with the site with land registry.



> *Land Registry*
> 
> The Land Registry was established in 1892 to provide a comprehensive and secure system of land registration. When _title_  or ownership is registered in the Land Registry the deeds are filed in  the Registry and all relevant particulars concerning the property and  its ownership are entered on folios which form the registers maintained  in the Land Registry. In conjunction with folios the Land Registry also  maintains Land Registry maps. Both folios and maps are maintained in  electronic form.
> 
> ...


----------



## Floorplan (1 Sep 2013)

ajapale said:


> Do you own the site? What do the deeds say?
> 
> In any case work with your solicitor and surveyor and check the folios and maps associated with the site with land registry.



I assume the OP has an issue in particular with the boundary as opposed to the land itself. There is a caveat to any of the property registration authority maps called the "general boundary rule" which says thru give no guarantee about the boundary. It is possible for parties to agree and record them though.


----------



## kcb (12 May 2014)

I eventually got the OSI which cost about €40 and it is not much use really! It shows where the boundary is on a map but the map is very distant and lacks any detail.

Our street is one of these "open plans" with no obvious boundary between our patch of grass out the front and our neighbours.

There is no real issue. I will sort it out with the neighbour based on the OSI thing but it just means we need to still agree on where the actual line is, rather than just be told!


----------



## SOBRIEN (16 Dec 2014)

kcb,
To find your boundary is simple, visit the land registry website, www .prai. ie for leasehold and yellow for right of way etc.
There are complications however. 

The land registry official line is that they record property and not boundaries that is why they will not stand over the location of a line on the map as being a boundary. There are very good technical and legal reasons for this. The UK land registry will let you apply for fixed defined boundaries but the Irish LR do not. 

A couple of years ago the PRAI moved from digital, and some of the boundary lines got 'snapped' (up to 1m) to the underlying ordnance survey data, this caused some errors where boundaries are very defined on the ground but the PRAI assumed it coincided with the more prominent OSI data. 

Also possible is more fundamental errors 
Remember the Limerick residents who lost their driveways do to mapping errors (not by the Land registry)


It is possible to buy a land registry compliant map with the Ordnance survey information and the land registry boundaries overlaid, it can be zoomed in and dimensions put on also so you can check the dimensions on the map versus what you have on the ground. It is only using data provided by the land registry but together with the limitations of scale of maps and general accuracy it is the best data available.

Remember the Land registry only define property not boundaries and real boundaries are on the ground and not in a legal document or map.


----------



## Bronte (16 Dec 2014)

That's a very informative first post sobrien.


----------



## Gerry Canning (16 Dec 2014)

kcb said:


> Where can you find out where your site boundary officially is?


 .........
This might help .

If you have your folio number ,example 40751 
Go into LandDirect.ie 
Put in your number as follows .
It will advise and show  you to put in your County Ref ,for Donegal it is DL .

So put in DL40751.
You will get a clear Map of your site.

Hope this helps.


----------



## picorette (12 Jan 2015)

Land Registry maps are prepared at a large scale of 1:1000 (1mm = 1 metre), and as SOBrien states, define property, not the boundary.
The Title Deeds Map, which your Solicitor holds, should give you more information.
But even this may have been superceded over time, by what has happened on the ground with the actual boundaries


----------

